# Micah Marino



## AndroSport (Sep 23, 2013)

wow - strong dude for 180lbs


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2013)

Hes one strong mofo  but damn he paused for a long as time


----------



## DF (Sep 23, 2013)

Jada said:


> Hes one strong mofo  but damn he paused for a long as time



Wear it you fuk!


----------

